# Powerhead or bubbler?



## sdraiders619 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey fellas you guys have been soo incredibly helpful so I have another question for u, so like I stated in my previous thread I've been having trouble with microbubbles in my tank created by the 30 inches bubble curtain wand i have going across the back of my tank, this bubble wand made my water not look as clear as I want because my three filters would force the bubbles back down causesing microbubbles everywhere in my tank, so last night i turned off the bubbler and added in a powerhead. My water looks way cleear compared to before, but now I'm worried my tank is getting enough oxygen, so this caused me to have a couple question for you guys.

Do you think my tank is getting enough oxygen in it with the powerhead, and three filters even tho my tank is overstocked?

Do you think the fish enjoy the bubbles more than the powerhead?

which scenario do you think makes the tank look better?

what would you do in my case?

Hope to hear from you guys soon thank you!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

sdraiders619 said:


> Do you think my tank is getting enough oxygen in it with the powerhead, and three filters even tho my tank is overstocked?


Yes, but keep the powerhead. If you're concerned about gas exchange, place the powerhead near the surface so it disrupts the water.



sdraiders619 said:


> Do you think the fish enjoy the bubbles more than the powerhead?


Fish really don't care.



sdraiders619 said:


> which scenario do you think makes the tank look better?


Aesthetically speaking, if your water is clearer than before, then the addition of the powerhead is a better scenario.



sdraiders619 said:


> what would you do in my case?


Keep the powerhead and place it near the surface.


----------



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

I kinda have the same issue with oxygen in my tank. If I run 2 HOB filters (emperor 400 and AC70) in my 55G tank, would I need to still put a bubbler? Overall i am planning on keeping 4 or 5 red zebras and the rest are demasoni (15).


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If you have good circulation and some surface ripple, bubblers are not needed.


----------



## Asami (Aug 9, 2011)

In my 60 gallon I have two 12 inch strip bubblers under the rocks and sand. They are spaced about a foot apart. I also run to 2 Koralia powerheads both are fairly small 400 gph at the bottom blowing waste toward the Fluval 405 and 305. The second powerhead 700 or 750 gph is placed on the other side of the tank near the top blowing in a downward direction. This way the waste doesn't stay stagnant and gets pushed to the filters.

The bubblers are on timers the powerheads run 24/7. This seems to work for me and my fish love the currents and the water quality is solid.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bubblers are too noisy for me and not needed for oxygenation.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

The three filters will provide MORE than enough oxygen in the tank. If you're concerned, watch your fish. If they are lazy and coming to the surface for air, they need more oxygen. I really don't think you have any reason at all to be concerned, though.


----------

